# Nerite Snails



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

So I have been wanting some merited snails and my LFS had them so yeah. A quick question is how often should i offer lettuce or other calcium rich veggies? I have three of them. I need to get their calcium up as their shell is slightly damaged from lack of clacium I think...


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

I have one, and I give him algae wafers every other day, and a cucumber as a treat every few weeks (I don't eat that much cucumber, more of a carrot person. ). He also grazes on the algae in his tank.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

I have two nerites. I keep 1/2 a cuttle bone buried in the gravel to add calcium. Mine will not eat veggies I give them, I don't know why xD

What I do is I put them in a pet store betta cup with algae wafers and float the cup in my tank. I remove them when they stop eating and are just crawling around the cup. Otherwise the piggy bettas bloat themselves and eat all the snail food xD I do this about every other day or so.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Okay, I will try giving them some algae waffers, lettuce, and cucumbers for food. Can't see my girls eating the greens, but they will eat the waffer.


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

my girls definitely like to eat the sinking wafers for the bottom feeders. i try to hide them but it doesn't really work x3


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Mine is just with a male VT. He chases after the algae wafer until it sinks, then gets bored.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Well my girls like to eat everything! I have to cut the waffers for the ghost shrimp small and in a lot of pieces so the shrimp still get some food. 

Are nerites escape artists?


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Supposedly. Mine never has. If you keep your water level lower than the top of the tank, they will stick them selves to the side over the water line. They will climb EVERYWHERE in your tank. My nerite likes climbing silk plants.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

MaisyDawgThirteen said:


> Supposedly. Mine never has. If you keep your water level lower than the top of the tank, they will stick them selves to the side over the water line. They will climb EVERYWHERE in your tank. My nerite likes climbing silk plants.


Lol yes they love to climb! I have the water bottle filter baffle and I found one of them on the water bottle part! Probably trying to escape!


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Yeah, I can't find one of three lol, two are usually in the same area, porbably still getting use to the tank and such, but yeah it is weird. I looked behind the tank and didn't see anything. I guess I will look harder and if I don't find it, it should still be in the tank somewhere.

My tank is filled pretty much to the top, but there is a lip that goes in where that should stop them. If you haven't guessed my tank is open topped, so yeah I hope he iss somewhere in the jungle lol.


----------

